# S-Works Tarmac SL2 ... finally !



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

This project took longer than expected, nearly 3 months, but it's just in time for the fine spring and summer days ahead.

Took my first, short "test & tune" ride this morning, and other than some minor derailler adjustments, all was well.

First impressions: very snappy, crisp acceleration (over 5 lbs lighter than old bike), and _very_ quick, agile handling. 

I purchased the frameset and saddle at LBS (thanks to nice club discount), and virtually everything else was purchased from UK merchants (Wiggle, Ribble, ProBikeKit, ShinyBikes) with significant price savings.

Many thanks to all the RBR members who contributed their knowledge & expertise over the last year, I learned a lot :thumbsup: 

*SPECS:*
Frameset: 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2, 56cm, White w/ Gold Stripe.
Groupset: Campagnolo Chorus 11-speed w/ Record brake calipers.
Chainwheels & Crank: Compact 50-34 teeth, 172.5mm arms.
Cassette: 12-27 (12,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,23,25,27).
Wheelset: Campy Shamal Ultra clincher, Ti color.
Wheel skewers: KCNC Road Ti, black.
Tires/Tubes: Michelin Pro3Race (700-23) & A1 Ultralight tubes.
Handlebars: 3T Ergosum Team carbon, 42cm.
Stem: 3T Arx Team alloy, 100mm, 6º down.
Bar tape: Fizik Microtex, White
Saddle: Specialized Toupe Team 143mm, White/Black.
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon Titanium.
Seat Post: Specialized S-Works carbon (included w/ frameset).
Fork: Specialized all-carbon (included w/ frameset).
Headset: Cane Creek (included w/ frameset), 1-1/8" top bearing and 1-1/2" lower bearing.
Headset spacers as shown: 20mm cone + 10mm spacer under stem; 10mm spacer above stem.
Bottle cages: Performance Bike, Forte Theta carbon.

*WEIGHT:*
I weighed all components during assembly, but I haven't weighed the completed bike yet. I am predicting 15.3 lbs, 6.94 kg.

*PICTURES:* 
below.
.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice!! IMO the wait was worth it. :thumbsup: 

Congratulations & thanks for sharing!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

So what did it end up weighing? (including comp, pedals, and cages)
.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

(in borat voice) niiiiice!


----------



## LOMartin (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

All, 
Thank you for the nice compliments!

Note that my original post was from April 2009, so I've had 9 months of enjoyment with the bike, including a few late season races. Handling has been extremely stable and responsive, including fast technical descents. I have been 100% totally satisfied with the bike, no regrets.

There's been a few minor changes to the configuration:

Cassette: 11-25 (11,12,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,23,25).
Tires/Tubes: Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX-II 320 tpi (700-23) & Michelin Aircomp latex tubes.
Bottle cages: Tacx Tao (non-carbon)

The final weight of the assembled bike, including the changes, was very close to my prediction: 7.0 kg = 15.4 lbs. (with bottle cages and pedals).

Didn't break the "magic" 15 lb barrier, but considering my body weight can fluctuate from 167 to 170 lbs in a single day, a few tenths on the bike is negligible ;-)

During the upcoming year, I have my eye on a spare wheelset -- probably an aero, deep 68mm carbon -- and possibly a power meter.


----------

